

SoundCloud has changed their logo in support of LGBT rights - floor__
https://soundcloud.com/

======
tosseraccount
I remember when Mozilla was punished for not being PC.

Are there any organized boycotts on the other side of the issue? Or are they
too economically weak and unorganized?

